# New 50 Gallon ..SA..Rift..Dwarf?



## CrazyN8ts (Apr 7, 2015)

*Heres to my first post... *** got a 36x12x22 running a [email protected] and a [email protected]160GPH It is densely planted and the only two inhabitants are a 7in Pleco and a 5.5 inch Rainbow Shark(Who can be Rehomed if necessary). I used to keep Rams and Kribs together (40 gallon) and they seemed to get along well. *** been wanting to try some medium sized SA ciclids but im nervous about doing it in a 3 ft long tank. If anyone has a short stocking list that they have experience with in a tank this size I would appreciate any input. Im not completely opposed to African species but for the sake of the shark I would like to stay around the current 7.5 PH...like I said he has another home if necessary. Some of the species *** been considering are firemouth..green terror..convict. I do not think this tank is big enough for more than 3-4 if that of these size fish.But I could be wrong...Anyone have a small blend that may work?*


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Apr 7, 2015)

Just read the info about "no stocking questions here" I apologise


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem, I'll move your post to General Cichlid section.


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I see there's not much space floor there because of the solid rocks. I would remove the rocks and replace them with branches of drift woods or stack of rocks to get more floor space.

I keep 12 multies (N. multifasciatus) in 3-foot tank (40 G) with pH 7.4 and I have 3 generations of fry.
There are also 1 A. calvus and 3 J. marlieri in that tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank is big enough for a pair of Firemouths, or a pair of Convicts... you would end up with a billion fry. Green Terrors would be too big for such a tank though.

There are a number of other South American, or Central American cichlids that are less common that would work as well, but basically you want to stick with fish in and around 6-7" for your tank.

With the amount of cover you have in your tank, I might be tempted to track down a nice strain of Firemouths, and find some wild strain of Swordtails as a dithers.


----------

